
Résumés Are Starting to Look Like Instagram–and Sometimes Even Tinder - benryon
https://www.wsj.com/articles/resumes-are-starting-to-look-like-instagramand-sometimes-even-tinder-11565707364?mod=rsswn
======
aphextim
Am I the only one that was taught to adjust your resume for the position you
are applying for?

I get having a resume that encompasses everything to make bulk applications
easier, however would it be best to have the "bulk resume" be the template to
which you adjust for the job offer.

If you are applying to be some social media manager for an Instagram influence
or something, I could see a flashy resume being a benefit. For anything else
give them the information they want and cut out the crud.

In a corporate environment cut through the crap and get to the point without
the extra fluff I feel is an invaluable skill. You could even have a
traditional resume listing your certs/skills etc with a link to a resume blog
you have, on the blog you could put all the flashy imagery/junk for them to
look at if they want.

I remember is psychology class our instructor would have us write our names on
the back of essays so he could judge them by the content of the essay and not
who it was. Obviously he learned the writing styles of the students and
towards the end of the class this didn't work anymore, however to eliminate
initial bias this was a great lesson.

I feel this should be applied to job applicants where you should base hiring
someone off the merits of their skills, not what type of latte they like.

I also get wanting to feel out who the person is and get a grasp on their
personality to see if they may fit with a team or not, but that can be
determined in the follow up interview/tests not in the initial screenings.

